# Can you spot the real one?(NOW WITH PICTURE! lol)



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry to those who viewed my other thread where the picture wasn't showing. I had to move it to a different album since it wouldn't show up in another forum and forgot it would remove it from here. Sorry! Here's the cute picture:


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I saw the picture I was just making a joke!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I know but after you saw the picture, I moved it to another album, so several people had viewed the thread but hadn't seen the picture as it was deleted from the first thread. I hope people will look here.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmmm....lemme see..... 

Oh, and I wish I had some of those fancy feathers. They're very pretty!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Neat photo! If that dove is anything like my birds, he might also be interested in snagging some of those lovely feathers - for nesting material!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

*Too funny, Maryjane!*


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is NOT Ivan's basket--or wasn't at that point anyway.  Somehow he spotted it amongst the clutter and beelined for it. He's so funny. I finally hung it from the curtain rod where he likes to sit and romance the 'tiel from now. Becky, if you need some feathers, I'm happy to send you some.


----------

